# 5 lb. Crappie ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok so I stop at Frosties down by deer creek spillway and while in there strike up a conversation about the fishing and he proceeds to tell me a guy came in yesterday , with a crappie, that was 16" long and weighed just a hair under 5 lb., he said the guy claimed to have caught it at the spillway. Said they called someone from DNR, and they told him to freeze it then would be checked and weighed for a potential record.
Now that would be something wouldn't it. I have caught some nice crappie out of the lake over the last forty years. Although my biggest did not come from deer creek it was 16.25" long and just a little over 2 lb.
I'm having a hard time processing a 5 lb crappie only being 16" long but this man said he measured it. I just don't see it. Anyone have some input, don't know the fellows name but if you stop in frosties im sure he will fill you in. I was a little disappointed he didn't have a picture. This was just a couple hours ago so maybe more will come out


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

16”, 5 lb. crappie, no picture! Sounds like a fish story to me! Or a bait shop speil to get more business! But you never know?!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow has to have a gut full of shad to make 5# and only being 16'' long but does sound a little fishy to me the 5.78








world record was only 5 something and it was huge


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A 16" black crappie full of eggs will weigh a touch over 2 pounds.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, a 16" crappie full of split shot might not even hit 5 lbs.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I hear tell that Chauncy fillets anything under 5 lbs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> I hear tell that Chauncy fillets anything under 5 lbs.


Don’t be hatin. I studied hard to get my degree in Crappieology. Get there.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I have caught a few crappie that size this yea no where near 5lbs 1.75 lbs about average for that size fish







just shy of 16 inches only weighed a pound an a half. But would be great to see a ohioian catch one that big !!!! Gl and as always Fish on!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've caught 16" crappie and never caught one that would go over about 2#. either he was wrong about the length or that was one fat crappie.

I started a new med a couple of months ago. last month I weighed in at 244 lbs. the doctor said I had lost 10 lbs in the last month. he was thinking about taking me off the new med. this month I weighed in at 245. I think the nurse just marked down 254 when I only weighed in at 244. the month before I weighed 254 I weighed 243. it just seems strange I would gain 10 lbs in one month and lose 10 lbs the next month. I think whoever weighed the fish at 5 lbs looked at it wrong or has a broken set of scales. but maybe we'll find out for sure when the fish is put in the record book.
sherman


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

It would be hard to imagine any 16" fish weighing 5 lbs, let alone a crappie. I have never seen it. Length had to be incorrect.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Draggin along said:


> It would be hard to imagine any 16" fish weighing 5 lbs, let alone a crappie. I have never seen it. Length had to be incorrect.


The length was correct...however, the weight was waaaaay off...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a cool news story from years past. The woman's son bought her a rod and reel for Mothers Day and she caught this giant. This crappie was over 21 inches and did not break the 5 lb mark. 

For Mother's Day, Peggy Hopper from Crofton got a new Shakespeare rod and a Zebco 33 reel. She wasted no time in putting to good use. While fishing at a watershed lake in northern Christian County she caught what may turn out to be the largest black crappie ever caught in the world.

The slab weighed in at 4-pounds 14-ounces. It's over 21 inches long. The crappie is more than a half pound bigger than the previous Kentucky state record and six ounces bigger than the world record. It's size and weight have been confirmed by the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife. 

The state of Kentucky does not differentiate between black and white crappie for its state records, but the International Game Fish Association does. The current IGFA world record for black crappie is 4-pounds 8-ounces. That fish was caught at Kerr Lake in Virginia. 

Peggy caught her fish by casting a Crystal Shad Rooster Tail spinner around a small log next to the bank.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Draggin along said:


> It would be hard to imagine any 16" fish weighing 5 lbs, let alone a crappie. I have never seen it. Length had to be incorrect.


ANY 16" fish @ 5# would certainly look like a bowling ball w/fins.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Here is a cool news story from years past. The woman's son bought her a rod and reel for Mothers Day and she caught this giant. This crappie was over 21 inches and did not break the 5 lb mark.
> 
> For Mother's Day, Peggy Hopper from Crofton got a new Shakespeare rod and a Zebco 33 reel. She wasted no time in putting to good use. While fishing at a watershed lake in northern Christian County she caught what may turn out to be the largest black crappie ever caught in the world.
> 
> ...


World record was just broke in Tenn weighed 5.78 I believe it was no length given


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe it was 17" and weighed 5.78 lbs, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a 17.5” that i caught last year... weighed just over 2 lb.. post spawn...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe it had just had its fill by eating the great white snapping turtle. the one made of lead, LOL.
sherman


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

9Left said:


> Here is a 17.5” that i caught last year... weighed just over 2 lb.. post spawn...
> View attachment 282189


That thing is a freak! Would be interested in more details (bait, lake, what the fight was like) if you can point me to the thread discussing.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Was gonna say, the new record was caught in Tennessee this year, 5.78 pounds, and our record black crappie in NC is 4 pounds 15 ounces.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> That thing is a freak! Would be interested in more details (bait, lake, what the fight was like) if you can point me to the thread discussing.


Riparian… Caught that last spring on a 1/16 ounce chartreuse jig...

the story is in the southwest forum… Title is “ 4-25-17 chasing silver, went home with GOLD”


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

9Left said:


> Here is a 17.5” that i caught last year... weighed just over 2 lb.. post spawn...
> View attachment 282189


Believe that one's a white crappie.See the faint bars on the side?


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> i've caught 16" crappie and never caught one that would go over about 2#. either he was wrong about the length or that was one fat crappie.
> 
> I started a new med a couple of months ago. last month I weighed in at 244 lbs. the doctor said I had lost 10 lbs in the last month. he was thinking about taking me off the new med. this month I weighed in at 245. I think the nurse just marked down 254 when I only weighed in at 244. the month before I weighed 254 I weighed 243. it just seems strange I would gain 10 lbs in one month and lose 10 lbs the next month. I think whoever weighed the fish at 5 lbs looked at it wrong or has a broken set of scales. but maybe we'll find out for sure when the fish is put in the record book.
> sherman


Sherman,
That 10 lb weight gain might be understandable if you were full of eggs. The 244 weigh in might have been post spawn? LOL!


----------

